# diamantenstein struktur und glitter punkte



## nitrobesim (13. November 2003)

hey leute,

ich brauch eure hilfe, sonst verzweifel ich. ich weiß, nur ihr könnt mir helfen.

zunächst suche ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





solch eine struktur für meinen text zum Füllen oder wie macht man das?
das sieht so geil aus!

ich bitte euch um Hilfe.
des Weiteren

schaut euch mal dieses bild an und kann mir einer sagen, wie man diese glanzpunkte da so hinkriegt






Vielen Dank im Voraus!
besim


----------



## Philip Kurz (13. November 2003)

Bling Bling  

http://www.photoshopcafe.com/tutorials/diamonds/diamonds.htm

Der untere Effekt ist wohl durch einen Fotoapperat entstanden, aber das kriegt man bestimmt auch mit Photoshop hin. Ich probier mal nen bisl aus ...


----------



## nitrobesim (13. November 2003)

das mit den diamonds hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber dann ist das ja der ganze text, bei dem beispiel oben sind das ja wie kleine steinchen so, die aneinander gesetzt sind irgendwie!


----------



## nitrobesim (15. November 2003)

kann mir keiner helfen


----------



## Smoove (15. November 2003)

Dann hol dir genau so eine Textur.
Schneid ein Teil einfach raus und definier diese als Textur...


----------



## nitrobesim (16. November 2003)

aber gibt es so eine textur nicht im internet irgendwo?

die im beispiel oben da sind die kästchen immer anders so, das ist keine selbst ausgeschnittene textur irgendwo gewesen....


und zu dem zweiten pronlem mit den glanzpunkten?


----------

